# Bridge and Tunnel Officer Thomas Choi



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bridge and Tunnel Officer*
*Thomas Choi*
Triborough Bridge and Tunnel Authority Police, New York

End of Watch: Monday, December 29, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 62
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* 2372
*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 10/20/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Bridge and Tunnel Officer Thomas Choi succumbed to injuries sustained on October 20th, 2013, when he was struck by a vehicle on the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge.

Officer Choi was reopening the lower level of the bridge at approximately 7:45 am when he was struck by a vehicle. He was transported to a local hospital where he slipped into a coma due to severe head injuries. Officer Choi remained in a coma until succumbing to his injuries one year later.

Officer Choi had served with the Triborough Bridge and Tunnel Authority Police for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, three children, mother, and four siblings.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief James Fortunato
Triborough Bridge and Tunnel Authority Police
Robert Moses Building
Randall's Island, NY 10035

Phone: (212) 360-4177
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22316-bridge-and-tunnel-officer-thomas-choi#ixzz3NKzMCG3t


----------

